# Just joined, hello!



## goodcupcoffee (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello, just joined and looking forward to hanging out with you guys to find out more!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome. What sort of coffee are you making and what kit do you have?


----------

